
Introduction to KumaScript - bpierre
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/MDN/Kuma/Introduction_to_KumaScript
======
arocks
The wiki platform itself, i.e. Kuma, is written on Django [1]. Along with
KumaScript, the architecture is useful to understand how a modern wiki can be
designed.

[1]: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/MDN/Kuma](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/MDN/Kuma)

